# New Protocols for Seaside Oregon



## geist1223 (Jun 27, 2020)

Here are some new protocols:
you get a reserved time to check in and only one member of your party comes into the lobby.
If you have a maintenance issue, you must leave your room when they arrive.
You also get an hour of pool time which you must reserve ahead for. You only get one hour no matter how long your stay is. No hot tubs, pool only! You now can text the front desk for issues (we had a few) and also to check out.

I believe Seaside is limiting capacity to 50%.

This was Posted on WMOWNERS by another person. I just cut and pasted it.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh boy - I have a year to worry, watch and (re)plan for a (hopeful) trip to Depoe Bay next summer. 
Just what I needed.....

But (seriously though), thanks for the info @geist1223.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 27, 2020)

This is only for Seaside. Who knows what Depoe Bay has established.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks again, @geist1223  - I read your post to mean all WM seaside resorts in Oregon.  My bad and I'll be sure to watch for news from Depoe Bay as we get closer.


----------

